
Miranda Warning Equivalents Abroad [pdf] - rl3
https://www.fas.org/sgp/eprint/miranda.pdf
======
dlitz
Error 1005 Ray ID: 2bc55074399a2a5b • 2016-07-02 21:50:36 UTC Access denied
What happened?

The owner of this website (www.fas.org) has banned the autonomous system
number (ASN) your IP address is in (6939) from accessing this website.

~~~
dikei
Your ISP/country is blocked.

~~~
dlitz
I live in Canada. AS6939 is Hurricane Electric.

